# Fragen zum neuen BeQuiet Power Zone



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, BeQuiet.

Sag mal. Habe ich mich verguckt oder ist selbst im 650 Watt Modell ein 2600rpm Lüfter drin?
Wieso das denn? 
Unter Vollast ist das Teil unerträglich laut. Das passt absolut nicht zum Namen "BeQuiet" was ja auch das Motto der Marke ist. 

Und wieso sind billige Teapo Caps verbaut?


----------



## Adi1 (4. Oktober 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wieso sind billige Teapo Caps verbaut?


 
Das sagtest Du ja schon, die sind halt billiger .


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Oktober 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sag mal. Habe ich mich verguckt oder ist selbst im 650 Watt Modell ein 2600rpm Lüfter drin?


schaut wohl so aus



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso das denn?
> Unter Vollast ist das Teil unerträglich laut. Das passt absolut nicht zum Namen "BeQuiet" was ja auch das Motto der Marke ist.


Naja, in dem Review steht ja, dass der Lüfter zwischen 600 und 1900rpm rotiert...

Scheint wohl nötig zu sein...



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wieso sind billige Teapo Caps verbaut?


Naja, die Teapo Caps find ich nicht das Problem.
Aber warum wurde das Netzteil zu einem Single Rail Gerät??
Und wie lange wars in Entwicklung?

Ich hab da lieber 'nen Netzteil, dass (in diesem Falle) 4-6 +12V Rails hat, dafür aber dann Teapo Caps als eines das 'Full Japanese' ist und Single Rail...
Wobei das hier eh Single Rail ist. Und besonders leise scheints auch nicht zu sein...


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2013)

Preisbewusste  Caps, Single Rail und ein lauter Lüfter.
Erst dachte ich dass BeQuiet sich ein Netzteil von CWT bauen lässt.


----------



## be quiet! Support (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hier ein kurzes Feedback auf dieses Thread.

 2600er Lüfter -> das Netzteil hat eine  Operation Temperatur und Safety Temperatur von  50°C.

Preisbewusste Caps ->  Die taiwanischen Caps, welche wir verwenden, haben eine sehr hohe Qualität und stehen den japanischen in nichts nach.

Das Singlerail Konzept ist nicht aus Preisgründen entstanden, sondern mehr der Positionierung des Netzteils als "Stromlieferant" für hochwattige Systeme und OC-Systeme.


Gruß


Marco


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2013)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Das Singlerail Konzept ist nicht aus Preisgründen entstanden, sondern mehr der Positionierung des Netzteils als "Stromlieferant" für hochwattige Systeme und OC-Systeme.


 
Von welchem Werbefyler stammt denn der Spruch?


----------



## Thallassa (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich geh einfach aus, dass BeQuiet auch ein bisschen auf die Marketing-Schiene setzt. Außerdem expandieren sie ja gerade in den USA, die kaufen ja dort afaik immer noch laute, überblasene Single-Rail Netzteile für ihre Heimrechner... Warum auch immer. Aber dort verkaufen sie sich wohl ziemlich gut. (Alles grobe Spekulationen  )


----------

